# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Продам свежие базы клиентов, постоянное обновление!

## nikycontact

БАЗЫ КЛИЕНТОВ! 
Базы клиентов с негативным опытом в двух форматах:
1. холодная база Лидов без конкретной информации 
Формат базы: ФИО, Почта, телефон.
2. Тёплые база с более детальной информацией разделена также на несколько типов.
 Первый формат: фио, тел, почта, сумма открытия, компания. 
 Второй формат: с описанием менеджеров о проработке клиента. 
В наличии: Европа, Россия, Прибалтика.
- Холодные базы 
- Тематики 
- Физ лица с постоянным обновлением базы от 50к номеров в неделю 
- Интернет магазины 
- Школы форекс
- Реклама финансовых услуг на различные тематики. 
  Есть опт! Постоянное обновление!
Skype:  contactsnew94
Почта: contactsnew94@gmail.com
Telegram: @bdnew30

----------


## Asliddin

Продам базу данных физ лиц:

Казахстан 547 439 контактов (данные ФИО. дата рождения, полный адрес (населенный пункт, улица, дом, квартира, несколько номеров телефонов (домашний + мобильный)
Это клиенты Алма ТВ (интернет + ТВ провайдер)

Узбекистан 657 089 контактов (данные ФИО + адрес (не у всех полный) + мобильные номера телефонов

По всем вопросам обращаться в телеграм @databasekzuz

----------

